# NZXT Phantom side panel mod help!



## lantonis (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey everyone. I want to mod my phantom side panel by putting plastic window in some spots. Any ideas how can I do that without destroying the panel or if there is any website or something i can send my panel to do it for me?


----------



## Sinzia (Jan 21, 2011)

You can talk to the guys at MNPCTECH.com
They have a service where you send the panel, and they fit the window.
Bill Owen, the owner of the site is pretty well known for custom case mods and such.

Or, of course, you can do it yourself with lots of masking tape, and a dremel tool with a cutoff disk, some U channel molding to cover it up, and either rivets to hold it, or some mounting tape from 3M.


----------



## lantonis (Jan 23, 2011)

I think ill try it my self. I have the tools. Only thing missing is the u-channel plastic to put around the edge of the cut window and a good tape like the tutorial in the website you've sent me. Hope for the best thanks for the reply m8


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 23, 2011)

Good Method for Cutting out a Window.


----------



## lantonis (Jan 23, 2011)

Ive seen this tutorial again. I have to say I prefer the one in MNPCTECH.com though but thanks anw


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 23, 2011)

I just used a jigsaw with a very sharp metal cutting blade. Oh and a Drill to make the entry hole for the saw blade


----------



## lantonis (Jan 23, 2011)

Yea I cant wait to go back home in a couple of months, take my side panel with me and chop chop. Its a shame phantom doesn't have a side window in any spot. But not mine


----------



## Sinzia (Jan 23, 2011)

Can't wait to see the pics at the end!


----------



## k.3nny (Jan 24, 2011)

Take a look there 

 DuallPhantoM! By Kennycasemodz.nl

"original sidepanel"





Used the 4 original 200fan mounting holes +1 in the right corner.


"cut-out"




Used Dual side sticky white tape.


----------

